# Rider Complained to Uber Because I helped with Grocery Bags



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Grocery Store = Cancel.


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Grocery Store = Cancel.


This was my FIRST and LAST. Live and learn. Like I said though, I knew who the kid was from the start and he seemed okay. Had a suspicion about the Mom from the first couple trips phone conversation but never an issue.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Feels good to vent....
Uber on


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I get good grocery store trips all the time, the Asian students have a favored grocery store well off campus.

It's unfortunate that ****** mom is going to prevent her son from getting trips, but not much you can do about that.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You can change the rating for all of his trips to a 1 star. 
Then the next time you get a ping at that store, verify his age. Cancel without saying anything if <18
If >18, then tell him that his mom is a cheapskate who complained to Uber over 60 cents. Park at the store and take a nap. Wait for her to cancel. Don't answer the phone. 
When she cancels, accept the next ping and do nothing. Waste her time.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


 Draw the line, this is not the service industry and you dont need to bend over backwards...If its just your nature to be a good guy, then just pretend you are a b-hole for a little while, Im telling you right now being a B-hole makes Ubering easier and enjoyable, I think life in general..I wish i found out sooner..Like that damn easter bunny sham.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> You can change the rating for all of his trips to a 1 star.
> Then the next time you get a ping at that store, verify his age. Cancel without saying anything if <18
> If >18, then tell him that his mom is a cheapskate who complained to Uber over 60 cents. Park at the store and take a nap. Wait for her to cancel. Don't answer the phone.
> When she cancels, accept the next ping and do nothing. Waste her time.


If >18 tell him to get his own damn account.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Grocery store = circle the parking lot for 5 mins then cancel

Same for shopping malls and walmart


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Like the old saying goes...

No good deeds go unpunished.

(Edited out a part of post to avoid further envy from certain people.)


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have picked up passengers at the market as well and helped load/unload, honestly so I could be on my way faster. Never brought packages into a house but got them out of my trunk and placed on curb for them, never once did I get a tip. People I believe expect this, so now when I see someone with luggage going to the airport or pick up from market, I stay in the car and pop the trunk, sorry but not worth it to me to deal with rude people


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Kristr90 said:


> I have picked up passengers at the market as well and helped load/unload, honestly so I could be on my way faster. Never brought packages into a house but got them out of my trunk and placed on curb for them, never once did I get a tip. People I believe expect this, so now when I see someone with luggage going to the airport or pick up from market, I stay in the car and pop the trunk, sorry but not worth it to me to deal with rude people


Some drivers mentioned that they were afraid of their car getting scratched by the luggage if they don't come out and help or watch the pax load/unload from their car trunk.


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> You can change the rating for all of his trips to a 1 star.


How do you do this? I was not aware you could retroactively go back and change a rider rating. I've had a couple more that I wanted to do this to when I found trash they left in the back seat.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Pax (or at least the ones that are paying for the ride) expect you to end the ride as soon as they get there, even IF they have luggage/groceries/etc to unload. Umm... I'm not going to help them unload/load and NOT get paid for my time! Gotten a few dings for "Professionalism" for not starting/ending rides on time. Most likely because I won't end a ride until the PAX is out of my car or have finished unloading. So, if Uber boots me because if it, then let them. They will lose an experienced XL driver.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber gets a thrill out of booting experienced drivers off the system. Who needs pesky people knowing what they're doing hanging around?


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Update- Been going back and forth with Uber about the 1 star rating and getting nowhere. Just going to give up and take the hit. Explained the circumstances and that the rater was not even part of the ride but just getting the same 'BLAH BLAH BLAH we understand your frustration, your rating is an average of your last 500 rides, don't let one bad rating...." BS. So I've learned that Uber is totally fine with letting people who were not even on the ride rate you. Its bad enough they trust hammered drunks to do it now they don't even have to be on the ride. I am not in a high volume ride area so with 150 rides under my belt it is going to take me about 45 straight 5 star rides to recover from the 1 star hit from this idiot.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

MISC said:


> Update- Been going back and forth with Uber about the 1 star rating and getting nowhere. Just going to give up and take the hit. Explained the circumstances and that the rater was not even part of the ride but just getting the same 'BLAH BLAH BLAH we understand your frustration, your rating is an average of your last 500 rides, don't let one bad rating...." BS. So I've learned that Uber is totally fine with letting people who were not even on the ride rate you. Its bad enough they trust hammered drunks to do it now they don't even have to be on the ride. I am not in a high volume ride area so with 150 rides under my belt it is going to take me about 45 straight 5 star rides to recover from the 1 star hit from this idiot.


Uber wants its drivers to hate them. If anyone knows the reason for this, please let me know. So next time you get a ping from a grocery store, as noted above, just drive around for 5 mins and then cancel. There is no benefit at all for giving good service.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

You're stressing about 60 cents and a stupid meaningless star. Who cares?? Just don't pick up the little twerp again.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It's too bad that keeping a certain amount of stars doesn't give us some kind of perk...like an additional cash bonus every 1-6 months, eh?


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> It's too bad that keeping a certain amount of stars doesn't give us some kind of perk...like an additional cash bonus every 1-6 months, eh?


Rideshare utopia!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> It's too bad that keeping a certain amount of stars doesn't give us some kind of perk...like an additional cash bonus every 1-6 months, eh?


According to some posters in other threads, they believe one of the criteria used by TNCs in deciding which driver to get the next ping is, apart from distance to pax, the driver's rating.


----------



## UberCadi (Dec 28, 2015)

So did you start the ride before passenger was in the car? Like before starting to help to load the car?


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

UberCadi said:


> So did you start the ride before passenger was in the car? Like before starting to help to load the car?


Loaded for free as I did not start until we were both in the car. Did not finish trip until I got back to car after helping to unload.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I start the ride as soon as I see the rider. And end the ride as soon as I get back in the car and one to the next one. You got bags or luggage, the ride isn't over. Anyone that complains about anything or even sighs on the ride gets the one star bonus.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Spanky said:


> I start the ride as soon as I see the rider. And end the ride as soon as I get back in the car and one to the next one. You got bags or luggage, the ride isn't over. Anyone that complains about anything or even sighs on the ride gets the one star bonus.


But what if after you start upon seeing one rider, he tells you there are three more friends coming in two minutes but end up waiting for fifteen minutes. If you end trip they can low rate you.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> But what if after you start upon seeing one rider, he tells you there are three more friends coming in two minutes but end up waiting for fifteen minutes. If you end trip they can low rate you.


Don't care about my rating. But I care about my time. If they take more than a couple of minutes. I tell him I'm done waiting, please exit my car I need to move on. Then I cancel. Over 4000 trips and I have a 4.87 U and 4.9 L.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Spanky said:


> Don't care about my rating. But I care about my time. If they take more than a couple of minutes. I tell him I'm done waiting, please exit my car I need to move on. Then I cancel. Over 4000 trips and I have a 4.87 U and 4.9 L.


I haven't driven yet so I don't know about this--what happens if two minutes after you start trip you end/cancel the trip, does it count as a minimum fare or cancelled trip with cancel fee?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I haven't driven yet so I don't know about this--what happens if two minutes after you start trip you end/cancel the trip, does it count as a minimum fare or cancelled trip with cancel fee?


Minimum fare. I just don't put up with the waiting nonsense. You show up. You get charged. You don't show up in 5min you get cancelled. I've cancel as soon as the 5 minutes are up. Even if I see them walking towards me.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Grocery Store = Cancel.


Grocery Store = Ignore!
Sometimes when it is not obvious then cancel.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Grocery Store = Ignore!
> Sometimes when it is not obvious then cancel.


That is just being mean to poor people. Ahem.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> That is just being mean to poor people.


I got more low ratings from grocery people than anyone else.
And not even 1 tip. Ever.

Example #1: arrive at grocery store, pax asks "can you wait for me when I am shopping?", I answer "No, I am sorry, I can't wait but I will be around, if no one else calls me I will be here for you" . I get 1 star for this.

Example #2: "please next time call uber when you are ready to go and not while you are still in the store", I get 1 star.

Many more of example #1... Since pax knows we hate picking from grocery stores, they want us to wait for them after we drop them there. you get more 1 stars from grocery shoppers.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Grocery Store = Cancel.


Ha, I learned the hard way. Plus I don't like the idea I'm forced to rate the rider off the bat.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I got more low rating than grocery people than anyone else.
> And not even 1 tip. Ever.
> 
> Example #1: arrive at grocery store, pax asks "can you wait for me when I am shopping?", I answer "No, I am sorry, I can't wait but I will be around, if no one else calls me I will be here for you" . I get 1 star for this.
> ...


WELL. You are stuck. You will get a 1 star. *either way! *Being nice or being mean. LOL. So, might as well be mean. Why not find a way to give PAX a bad day..


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey OP. Do you think Uber would take in consideration of that lame complaint?? 
I can sense, I have alot of lame complaints about me. My rating is 4.52. And I'm still alive as of 4 months. But anyway, maybe, PAX complains because I'm ugly. I'm mexican. I talk funny. I drive a Kia...WHO KNOWS. I'm sure Uber takes in consideration of those lame complaints before deciding to deactivate you. Especially if PAX does not leave a comment at all, upon a low rating.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Pax (or at least the ones that are paying for the ride) expect you to end the ride as soon as they get there, even IF they have luggage/groceries/etc to unload. Umm... I'm not going to help them unload/load and NOT get paid for my time! Gotten a few dings for "Professionalism" for not starting/ending rides on time. Most likely because I won't end a ride until the PAX is out of my car or have finished unloading. So, if Uber boots me because if it, then let them. They will lose an experienced XL driver.


I could not help to notice your avatar! LMFAO!


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Pax (or at least the ones that are paying for the ride) expect you to end the ride as soon as they get there, even IF they have luggage/groceries/etc to unload. Umm... I'm not going to help them unload/load and NOT get paid for my time! Gotten a few dings for "Professionalism" for not starting/ending rides on time. Most likely because I won't end a ride until the PAX is out of my car or have finished unloading. So, if Uber boots me because if it, then let them. They will lose an experienced XL driver.


BUT realistically though. It happened to me before. I too don't like to end the trip until the PAX exits the car. It happened at least once, I have ended the trip after pax exited, not realizing they wanted a ride back to their home or other location.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Some drivers mentioned that they were afraid of their car getting scratched by the luggage if they don't come out and help or watch the pax load/unload from their car trunk.


I keep my basketball and sneakers in trunk so I get out to make sure they stay there! I also help with loading whatever they have because its faster and gives me a chance to stretch my legs which are usually pretty sore from playing b-ball.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I got more low rating than grocery people than anyone else.
> And not even 1 tip. Ever.
> 
> Example #1: arrive at grocery store, pax asks "can you wait for me when I am shopping?", I answer "No, I am sorry, I can't wait but I will be around, if no one else calls me I will be here for you" . I get 1 star for this.
> ...


Understood. Was kidding with you earlier.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

NEVER accept a fare adjustment unless you were completely in the wrong (went wrong way, missed exit). You just demand that they escalate it to a supervisor and explain your side.....and cancel anytime you see that fare again.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

MISC said:


> Update- Been going back and forth with Uber about the 1 star rating and getting nowhere. Just going to give up and take the hit. Explained the circumstances and that the rater was not even part of the ride but just getting the same 'BLAH BLAH BLAH we understand your frustration, your rating is an average of your last 500 rides, don't let one bad rating...." BS. So I've learned that Uber is totally fine with letting people who were not even on the ride rate you. Its bad enough they trust hammered drunks to do it now they don't even have to be on the ride. I am not in a high volume ride area so with 150 rides under my belt it is going to take me about 45 straight 5 star rides to recover from the 1 star hit from this idiot.


If the TNCs don't let pax rate drivers during bar hours, say, midnight to 4 a.m., or even to let their algorithm weigh those ratings with only a 20% weight vs. ratings during other times of the day, there will be many more drivers willing to drive the bar hours.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

I get a lot of shit around here for my views but I am 100% on board with you guys with this. I would NEVER imagine acting like this to anyone. I can't believe there are really people like that out there. If I were to utilize the service in this way I would have no issue pulling out a few bucks. I however, am simply a point A to B kinda guy that doesn't require anything special. As for the review system, I think Uber should really force the pax to write an explanation for any rating lower than a 5. No explanation and the rating is nullified. If you challenge the rating it gets reviewed by a supervisor. That way, all the low ratings for reasons which have nothing to do with you would be filtered out such as "wouldn't sit and wait for me to grocery shop". Obviously Uber doesn't give a shit because of the surplus of drivers but that would honestly be the better way of doing things. One of the few requests for fare adjustment and 1 star I gave was the asshole in Vegas that long hauled me as well as the driver that drove a completely different route than I specifically requested upon getting in the car adding distance and time to my fare (it was 4am there was no traffic anywhere and I knew the shortest and quickest route).


----------



## Cory P (Sep 21, 2015)

I've gotten a ride like this except the not at the grocery store, but a mother called an Uber for her son, so first of all I'm looking for a woman, aand not a guy. (This was also when I was first starting to drive for Uber) So I'm looking for the person, and I saw the guy but he didn't come to me or get in, or anything and still I was looking for a woman. 

About 10 minutes pass by before the woman calls me, angry that I haven't even started the trip, but her son was just sitting on his phone not paying me any attention. Anyways, he is finally in my car, and we start going, and she calls her son in the middle of the trip and doesn't like the route I'm taking. 

First of all, her son has said nothing to me, second, I know the area pretty well, and I'm going the right way, and the map route was perfect for time, she didn't like the fact that I was going like 0.1 miles longer using the freeway which saved 3 minutes. I got dinged by the rider because of this and when Uber researched it, they found that I took the most efficient route and didn't take anything away.

The riders get a license plate and a picture of the drivers, and all the drivers get is a name. How the hell am I supposed to know that the person getting into my car is the person that ordered the ride? For all I know the person getting in the car is trying to steal a ride or there is a mixup (which has happened to me because the person happened to have the same name and I got dinged for picking up the wrong person)

In my opinion, Uber is more concerned with the rider then they are their drivers as we drivers take all the risk and the riders can ding us for just about anything that they feel is wrong, such as taking too much time


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Cory P said:


> a mother called an Uber for her son, so first of all *I'm looking for a woman, aand not a guy*. (This was also when I was first starting to drive for Uber) So I'm looking for the person, and I saw the guy but he didn't come to me or get in, or anything* and still I was looking for a woman*.


I could not help to LOL at this part of your post... LOL


----------



## ramajam (Jan 30, 2016)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


I would have driven by. I don't have an UBER tag. I will never advertise that!


----------



## ramajam (Jan 30, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> It's too bad that keeping a certain amount of stars doesn't give us some kind of perk...like an additional cash bonus every 1-6 months, eh?


That's funny!


----------



## ramajam (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm so glad I do this crap in the summer months because I teach. I'll never understand how this is done full time. Hardly worth getting up for $1/mile at the crack of noon.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Cory P said:


> I've gotten a ride like this except the not at the grocery store, but a mother called an Uber for her son, so first of all I'm looking for a woman, aand not a guy. (This was also when I was first starting to drive for Uber) So I'm looking for the person, and I saw the guy but he didn't come to me or get in, or anything and still I was looking for a woman.
> 
> About 10 minutes pass by before the woman calls me, angry that I haven't even started the trip, but her son was just sitting on his phone not paying me any attention. Anyways, he is finally in my car, and we start going, and she calls her son in the middle of the trip and doesn't like the route I'm taking.
> 
> ...


Of course they care about the riders more. They'll be the ones still using the service long after we've been deactivated or quit, replaced by clueless fresh meat.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

When I get fired. That's alright. Uber is a good service to *use* rather than "being *used *by Uber*". *LOL
But it's TRUE though. The other day, I needed an Uber ride myself! When my Uber car had a problem! BOY, I actually love the service. It's really convenient


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ramajam said:


> I'm so glad I do this crap in the summer months because I teach. I'll never understand how this is done full time. Hardly worth getting up for $1/mile at the crack of noon.


try 65 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute... Simply ridiculous ...


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

MISC said:


> Update- Been going back and forth with Uber about the 1 star rating and getting nowhere. Just going to give up and take the hit. Explained the circumstances and that the rater was not even part of the ride but just getting the same 'BLAH BLAH BLAH we understand your frustration, your rating is an average of your last 500 rides, don't let one bad rating...." BS. So I've learned that Uber is totally fine with letting people who were not even on the ride rate you. Its bad enough they trust hammered drunks to do it now they don't even have to be on the ride. I am not in a high volume ride area so with 150 rides under my belt it is going to take me about 45 straight 5 star rides to recover from the 1 star hit from this idiot.


If your rating average is below 4.5 UBER will deactivate you and you will have to pay $70 to take a remediation class. Sucks. Happened to me but is not the end of the world. I got tricked on Halloween into picking up the wrong fare. A girl named Katy got in my car at a teenage party-house but the name on the account was Melissa. Unfortunately, I had the UBER partner app up with Melissa's name showing when I was confirming the name and Katy bs'd me that Melissa bought her a ride ("Katy lied, you can see it her eyes..." -Steely Dan.) Melissa got charged and rated me a 1 and I paid to take an all-day class and lost 3 days of driving earnings ("Knowing many, loving none, but back home you'll always run..." -Allman Bros)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Spanky said:


> I start the ride as soon as I see the rider. And end the ride as soon as I get back in the car and one to the next one. You got bags or luggage, the ride isn't over. Anyone that complains about anything or even sighs on the ride gets the one star bonus.


POST # 26/Spanky : "Spare the Rod,
and Spoil the PAX".
I feel better knowing that "Spanky" is
SO VERSATILE: User Name
............................ Action Verb
...............Pesky PAX Strategy

Bison: Corporal Punishment...a Speciality!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

FrankMartin said:


> If your rating average is below 4.5 UBER will deactivate you and you will have to pay $70 to take a remediation class. Sucks. Happened to me but is not the end of the world. I got tricked on Halloween into picking up the wrong fare. A girl named Katy got in my car at a teenage party-house but the name on the account was Melissa. Unfortunately, I had the UBER partner app up with Melissa's name showing when I was confirming the name and Katy bs'd me that Melissa bought her a ride ("Katy lied, you can see it her eyes..." -Steely Dan.) Melissa got charged and rated me a 1 and I paid to take an all-day class and lost 3 days of driving earnings ("Knowing many, loving none, but back home you'll always run..." -Allman Bros)


What was your rating when they deactivated you?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Oh good grief. Shame on that lady and also on whoever did that ri-fckng-diculous adjustment. Refunding 60 cents is a waste of time. I'll mail them two quarters and a dime if they're so worried about it. They can go buy a celebratory stick of gum with their newfound riches.
> 
> In case you couldn't tell, tiny refunds hit my b*tch switch big time.


POST # 21/@thehappytypist:☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆
for Descriptive
Rhyming on a Grey Area Phrase ! Like 
the Popular TShirt:
"ZERO TO *violation* IN 60 SECONDS"

Mentoring Bison: Abides AND Complies!


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> What was your rating when they deactivated you?


I was at 4.9 but it was my 3rd or 4th day of UBERing so I didn't have a lot of 5's to counterbalance.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

FrankMartin said:


> I was at 4.9 but it was my 3rd or 4th day of UBERing so I didn't have a lot of 5's to counterbalance.


Uber didn't deactivate you for having a 4.9 rating. I meant, what was your rating after you were 1 starred by the account holder?


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

[QUOTE="... Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.[/QUOTE]

Don't let the BS take your attitude down. There's other pax out there that'll throw you an outsized tip just because you have good attitude.


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Uber didn't deactivate you for having a 4.9 rating. I meant, what was your rating after you were 1 starred by the account holder?


I think it dropped to like 4.3 or so. They let me drive with the 4.3 for a week before deactivation.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yea screw grocery stores. I should start texting them from a distance when I arrive. "No tip, no ride!"


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

MISC said:


> Update- Been going back and forth with Uber about the 1 star rating and getting nowhere. Just going to give up and take the hit. Explained the circumstances and that the rater was not even part of the ride but just getting the same 'BLAH BLAH BLAH we understand your frustration, your rating is an average of your last 500 rides, don't let one bad rating...." BS. So I've learned that Uber is totally fine with letting people who were not even on the ride rate you. Its bad enough they trust hammered drunks to do it now they don't even have to be on the ride. I am not in a high volume ride area so with 150 rides under my belt it is going to take me about 45 straight 5 star rides to recover from the 1 star hit from this idiot.


Thats what happens when YOU take your ratings too seriously. It doesn't really matter. Just do what you do my friend.


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Pax (or at least the ones that are paying for the ride) expect you to end the ride as soon as they get there, ....


This is location dependent. NYC PAX are paying $1.75/minute ($105/hour) for UBER rides but only 35 cents/mile, so expect a lot of concern over starting/stopping. CT/NJ PAX pay ~16cents/min BUT $1.10/mile and nobody there is hovering over my partner app to see when I end the ride.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MISC said:


> Update- Been going back and forth with Uber about the 1 star rating and getting nowhere. Just going to give up and take the hit. Explained the circumstances and that the rater was not even part of the ride but just getting the same 'BLAH BLAH BLAH we understand your frustration, your rating is an average of your last 500 rides, don't let one bad rating...." BS. So I've learned that Uber is totally fine with letting people who were not even on the ride rate you. Its bad enough they trust hammered drunks to do it now they don't even have to be on the ride. I am not in a high volume ride area so with 150 rides under my belt it is going to take me about 45 straight 5 star rides to recover from the 1 star hit from this idiot.


They won't change the rating she gave you - but they absolutely WILL pay you for the trip adjustment they made. You just have to complain about it enough and get it escalated if you have to. The problem is that, as you said - it's not the money (its too small an amount to be meaningful) - it's that Uber will pay you but they will not charge the client, so she'll never know.

I'd say go TP the house and egg the cars there...
but then you'd have to spend money on TP nad eggs.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

I hear ya man. Try as you might to not let it bother you, it's damn hard.

There are so many pax out there that are the biggest spoiled babies on the plant, plain and simple.

I don't think it started out this way. In the early days, there were pax with common sense and common decency to the guys and gals working hard to provide them with an awesome and convenient service.

Now?

This 'ridesharing' thing has turned into a monstrous transformation of how it should actually work.

I swear, I think that Uber and its grotesque policies may have single-handedly ruined ridesharing for everyone. *Permanently.*


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Kristr90 said:


> People I believe expect this, so now when I see someone with luggage going to the airport or pick up from market, I stay in the car and pop the trunk, sorry but not worth it to me to deal with rude people


I always load/unload the trunk ... don't want pax scratching my paint. Got $20 tip last night from pax with golf clubs & suitcase. Some, but not all pax tip


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Oh good grief. Shame on that lady and also on whoever did that ri-fckng-diculous adjustment. Refunding 60 cents is a waste of time. I'll mail them two quarters and a dime if they're so worried about it. They can go buy a celebratory stick of gum with their newfound riches.


Or you can send her a Glitter Bomb


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Cory P said:


> About 10 minutes pass by before the woman calls me, angry that I haven't even started the trip, but her son was just sitting on his phone not paying me any attention. Anyways, he is finally in my car, and we start going, and she calls her son in the middle of the trip and doesn't like the route I'm taking.


Two things to send the mom:

http://bitly.com/uber18
http://bitly.com/uber18ins


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


please use the button above the shift key..

than I can read this!!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

FrankMartin said:


> This is location dependent. NYC PAX are paying $1.75/minute ($105/hour) for UBER rides but only 35 cents/mile, so expect a lot of concern over starting/stopping. CT/NJ PAX pay ~16cents/min BUT $1.10/mile and nobody there is hovering over my partner app to see when I end the ride.


You scrambled the NYC rates. Passengers aren't paying $1.75/minute or .35 a mile.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Or you can send her a Glitter Bomb


Or a bag of dicks. We're fans of that one.


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

That's why I do Select only now. Because of cheap cuts like this, that think they own your life for less than a buck


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


That's F*cking Bullshit! I would send Uber a message relaying the same info. I know you'll get a Bullshit response but at least you'll have it on record. It just goes to show no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> Draw the line, this is not the service industry and you dont need to bend over backwards...If its just your nature to be a good guy, then just pretend you are a b-hole for a little while, Im telling you right now being a B-hole makes Ubering easier and enjoyable, I think life in general..I wish i found out sooner..Like that damn easter bunny sham.


You're absolutely correct when I stopped accommodating these cheap people I was so much more relaxed. No drive thru, no eating in the car no waiting while you run in real quick!


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> please use the button above the shift key..
> 
> than I can read this!!


I'll try and do better next time. Would you like me to double space it for you? Perhaps some water and mints might help.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Kristr90 said:


> I have picked up passengers at the market as well and helped load/unload, honestly so I could be on my way faster. Never brought packages into a house but got them out of my trunk and placed on curb for them, never once did I get a tip. People I believe expect this, so now when I see someone with luggage going to the airport or pick up from market, I stay in the car and pop the trunk, sorry but not worth it to me to deal with rude people


I see myself forced to help people get in and out their luggage of my trunk because I noticed that most people were idiots. They would pull their luggage out without even caring about scratching my car. So I guess I get good points for seeming that I am trying to help but in reality I am trying to protect my car from these idiots.


----------



## Heraldo (Aug 1, 2015)

That sucks. 

Last night I had a female pick her up from her job. Then tell me to go another way than the quickest per GPS. As soon as I don't take the turn onto the highway it drops 5 miles and adds ten minutes. I was so angry. It's the first one star I've ever given to a rider.


----------



## Uber Lyft Dude (Jan 14, 2016)

I never help load/unload if its a grocery store. Only exception is if its an old lady or they ask and can't do it.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Once I picked up a grocery shopper with his groceries.
I helped him load and when we arrived, he wanted me to drive backwards and into the front porch of his home, right next to the door to his home. I was in awe at how much a $4 gross fare can entitle a person to be that demanding.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


That why I prefer lyft I can weed out some passangers with 3 star our below.And if they rate me a three our below I will never see them again


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber Lyft Dude said:


> I never help load/unload if its a grocery store. Only exception is if its an old lady or they ask and can't do it.


I've only p/u 1 guy from grocery store ... he was blind (cane and all) so I helped him load/unload the bags. The whole way to his house he apologized for the short trip, though it turned out to be a $28 Select trip ... and he even gave me a $5 tip for "picking him up" 'cause he had been waiting for a cab for over 2 hours and apparently someone at HEB talked him into downloading and using Uber. *I declined the tip as he sounded as if he was on a very fixed income and he was a blind dude


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I once waited 30 minutes at a grocery store for someone. It was an 8 mile ride on a random 2.7 surge. 16 miles and almost an hour on surge


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You gotta find a way to make it to a physical Uber support office and have them explain it to you with a straight face. That is an effin joke. 

Don't expect all requests for the store to be like that and most definitely cancel every time you get that same pax in the future.


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


the extra few minutes is not worth it-- JUST END TRIP THE MOMENT U AVVIVE


----------



## turnpikewarrior (Oct 19, 2015)

FrankMartin said:


> If your rating average is below 4.5 UBER will deactivate you and you will have to pay $70 to take a remediation class. Sucks. Happened to me but is not the end of the world. I got tricked on Halloween into picking up the wrong fare. A girl named Katy got in my car at a teenage party-house but the name on the account was Melissa. Unfortunately, I had the UBER partner app up with Melissa's name showing when I was confirming the name and Katy bs'd me that Melissa bought her a ride ("Katy lied, you can see it her eyes..." -Steely Dan.) Melissa got charged and rated me a 1 and I paid to take an all-day class and lost 3 days of driving earnings ("Knowing many, loving none, but back home you'll always run..." -Allman Bros)


+1 for the Steely Dan reference!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kristr90 said:


> I have picked up passengers at the market as well and helped load/unload, honestly so I could be on my way faster. Never brought packages into a house but got them out of my trunk and placed on curb for them, never once did I get a tip. People I believe expect this, so now when I see someone with luggage going to the airport or pick up from market, I stay in the car and pop the trunk, sorry but not worth it to me to deal with rude people


Unfortunately passengers damage the trunk lip when allowed to load up themselves


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Heraldo said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Last night I had a female pick her up from her job. Then tell me to go another way than the quickest per GPS. As soon as I don't take the turn onto the highway it drops 5 miles and adds ten minutes. I was so angry. It's the first one star I've ever given to a rider.


A) What does that have to do with this thread?
B) Passenger has that prerogative. So passenger got to save $2. They have that right. Hope you're never a passenger that wants to save a few quarters.

I had a grocery store incident about three weeks ago. A college couple wanted me to pick them up at Kroger. I helped them load my trunk. I get back in the car, and the idiot BF lets the shopping cart ding the paint on my car.

Tried to get a "cleaning fee" out of it, but Uber wanted to treat it like an insurance claim.

1* pax


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

I wish I knew how to figure out some of these addresses are grocery stores. When It's giant strip mall my app doesn't give me a store name. It may end up being the laundry next door... Or Chinese take out. And it is off topic of her being a shitehead, but relevant...
Speaking of groceries, and take out and this circumstance... I have found certain neighborhoods have gotten used to making us wait and at a dime or so a minute, sitting at Family Dollar, then Pizza Hut (or reverse, it doesn't flipping matter) and then the liquor store for a blunt wrapper... All on same ride saves them a lot of minimum fare charges. You would think Uber would let us cancel, but nooooo. I ended the ride as soon as we were in front of her apartment (had to wait on her to come down too, btw) because I wanted another fare to GMTFO there. Total was 45 minutes for net of about six bucks. Never, never again. I noted a problem with the rider to Uber , and their email from them literally said, "That's ok, you are getting paid by the minute, so please wait!" Uhhhh... No? 

And so the next time a group (same neighborhood but a block away) wanted me to drive through Popeye's I made them go in. (Split order, no less) and they told me they had several stops. I told them can't. System is too busy and you are taking rides from other pax, sorry. They had me take them home. And of course... Rated me a 4. I am too damned nice to ever give a one to. (Kidding) I felt lucky to only get the 4, and was expecting the 1 star hammer... Now, I turn the app off when I have to get around that neighborhood because it always sucks me in, like a damned trap...


----------



## a_loser (Jan 10, 2015)

What I hate more than anything is a pax telling me I'll be getting 5 stars. I don't give 2 shits about your 5 star or 1 star. All I want is a ****ing tip. Rate me whatever the fukc you want!


----------



## Heraldo (Aug 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> A) What does that have to do with this thread?
> B) Passenger has that prerogative. So passenger got to save $2. They have that right. Hope you're never a passenger that wants to save a few quarters.
> 
> I had a grocery store incident about three weeks ago. A college couple wanted me to pick them up at Kroger. I helped them load my trunk. I get back in the car, and the idiot BF lets the shopping cart ding the paint on my car.
> ...


Is this not a thread with the whole intent to complain about what an Uber driver finds reasonable vs what a rider finds reasonable? In any situation, albeit his very specific situation.

I found empathy for his experience and I share my story because I feel it relates to the general feeling of this entire forum. I felt slighted by this woman who took an extra 20 minutes during peak hours.

The greatest irony is you complaining about my complaining while still complaining about what we're all complaining about.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> If the TNCs don't let pax rate drivers during bar hours, say, midnight to 4 a.m., or even to let their algorithm weigh those ratings with only a 20% weight vs. ratings during other times of the day, there will be many more drivers willing to drive the bar hours.


I am 4.86 and drive bar closing 85% of the time. All it takes to improve your rating is refuse to drive during surge.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I am 4.86 and drive bar closing 85% of the time. All it takes to improve your rating is refuse to drive during surge.


Let's double-confirm here--in your experience, bar crowds rate drivers higher than surge riders?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I am 4.86 and drive bar closing 85% of the time. All it takes to improve your rating is refuse to drive during surge.


All it takes to eliminate migraines is to use a guillotine, but similarly I think the solution is worse than the problem.

Don't avoid surges - they are your compensation and reward for driving in high demand times, undesirable hours, and bad weather conditions. Instead, be pickier about the passenger rating of passengers whose ride requests you accept (if passenger rating is visible; it is hidden in some markets.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> All it takes to eliminate migraines is to use a guillotine, but similarly I think the solution is worse than the problem.
> 
> Don't avoid surges - they are your compensation and reward for driving in high demand times, undesirable hours, and bad weather conditions. Instead, be pickier about the passenger rating of passengers whose ride requests you accept (if passenger rating is visible; it is hidden in some markets.)


Sometimes headaches are caused by dehydration. When out there driving TNC, remember to hydrate regularly. Never try to cut down on fluid intake to avoid bathroom breaks.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> All it takes to eliminate migraines is to use a guillotine, but similarly I think the solution is worse than the problem.
> 
> Don't avoid surges - they are your compensation and reward for driving in high demand times, undesirable hours, and bad weather conditions. Instead, be pickier about the passenger rating of passengers whose ride requests you accept (if passenger rating is visible; it is hidden in some markets.)


I don't mean I refuse surge rides, they are rarer and rarer and my rating has climbed up from a low of 4.74 when there was more surge.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Let's double-confirm here--in your experience, bar crowds rate drivers higher than surge riders?


In my market, the one requesting uber are partnering with me to get their 3 friends or roommates home. They seem to be most alert and responsible in the group.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I don't mean I refuse surge rides, they are rarer and rarer and my rating has climbed up from a low of 4.74 when there was more surge.


Some drivers from certain cities are saying after the ScarySaturday rate cuts, surges have been more often and last longer. It seems like that is not the case in your city?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I don't mean I refuse surge rides, they are rarer and rarer and my rating has climbed up from a low of 4.74 when there was more surge.


Fair enough. UberPeople.net is read by drivers in many other markets, so I am speaking to drivers elsewhere who may have access to a higher percentage of surge rides.


----------



## Shann mile (Feb 1, 2016)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


----------



## Shann mile (Feb 1, 2016)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


That is ridiculous!!! I had some huy forget his guitar in my trunk one time late at night I got all the way home worn out mind you he was downtown Tucson and I am on east side 
When I got home I was getting my bag out of trunk I went all the way back and gave it to him
You think he would have tipped me or something 
I lost 1 hour of driving for a 4 dollar fare


----------



## Shann mile (Feb 1, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Some drivers from certain cities are saying after the ScarySaturday rate cuts, surges have been more often and last longer. It seems like that is not the case in your city?


I have not seen that either


----------



## Shann mile (Feb 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If >18 tell him to get his own damn account.


That's sooo funny!!! DO IT!!!!!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Some drivers from certain cities are saying after the ScarySaturday rate cuts, surges have been more often and last longer. It seems like that is not the case in your city?


I gave 35 rides on ratecut Saturday. 7 were surge. Only 2 am (I gave 3 @ 3.9 x) was surge midnight to 3 am. One of my best tips day ever, $17 from 5 rides... I am usually 3% of trips tip.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Uber wants its drivers to hate them. If anyone knows the reason for this, please let me know. So next time you get a ping from a grocery store, as noted above, just drive around for 5 mins and then cancel. There is no benefit at all for giving good service.


To Uber, the drivers are a necessary evil. Their long-term business model is to have Driverless-Cars. I know that is a long ways down the road, but they need to give riders the impression that they are always right, and the drivers need to be replaced ASAP. Part of Uber's _EVIL PLAN _to feed us to the sharks!

_
_


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I gave 35 rides on ratecut Saturday. 7 were surge. Only 2 am (I gave 3 @ 3.9 x) was surge midnight to 3 am. One of my best tips day ever, $17 from 5 rides... I am usually 3% of trips tip.


35 trips in how many hours? Good job BTW.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> 35 trips in how many hours? Good job BTW.


14-15; I stayed online til I got $200.00; without the cash tips... would have been more time or goal missed.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

MISC said:


> This was my FIRST and LAST. Live and learn. Like I said though, I knew who the kid was from the start and he seemed okay. Had a suspicion about the Mom from the first couple trips phone conversation but never an issue.


Next time do the "Cancellation for No Show", the mom (ride requester) was not there anyway, and get the cancellation fee.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


I'm curious what was the rating of this particular passenger!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> Next time do the "Cancellation for No Show", the mom (ride requester) was not there anyway, and get the cancellation fee.


But the cancellation fee is available only after you've waited for five minutes.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I got a ping to a grocery store in Boston. Picked up two (Uber) PAX's , they had two carts of groceries took about 5+ minutes to load everything. Then what pissed me off was the drop off was 3 blocks away :\ and took a little bit longer to take everything out. I gave them 3 stars so I wouldn't see them again and I have giving out 3 stars. The only other people that get 3 stars, are PAX's that smoke right before getting into my car. :\ I hate that even more.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Lyber Dan said:


> I got a ping to a grocery store in Boston. Picked up two (Uber) PAX's , they had two carts of groceries took about 5+ minutes to load everything. Then what pissed me off was the drop off was 3 blocks away :\ and took a little bit longer to take everything out. I gave them 3 stars so I wouldn't see them again and I have giving out 3 stars. The only other people that get 3 stars, are PAX's that smoke right before getting into my car. :\ I hate that even more.


Giving Uber pax 3 stars will not prevent you from seeing them again. That only works on Lyft.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> But the cancellation fee is available only after you've waited for five minutes.


When you arrive, the requester is not there but someone else instead, don't pick him/her up, wait 5 minutes (park nearby parking spot if needed), then cancel With No Show option.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Heraldo said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Last night I had a female pick her up from her job. Then tell me to go another way than the quickest per GPS. As soon as I don't take the turn onto the highway it drops 5 miles and adds ten minutes. I was so angry. It's the first one star I've ever given to a rider.


Why does this make you angry? You get paid for that extra mileage and time.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> When you arrive, the requester is not there but someone else instead, don't pick him/her up, wait 5 minutes (park nearby parking spot if needed), then cancel With No Show option.


Techically, that's fraud...or theft...or something else unsavory. Remember, this is Uber. Only Uber corporate is allowed to engage in fraud and deception, not the drivers.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


It's a rare case when you actually know who, when and why. I would've definitely accepted her next ping, then called, gave her a piece of my mind and only then cancelled.


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I'm curious what was the rating of this particular passenger!


To be honest I can't remember but it was not anything that set of any alarms. I usually look and if it below a 4.5 I would remember. Was not a 5.0 for sure. I always gave the ride a 5.0 as the kid was always nice but quiet. Never met the mom but she called me twice the first couple times I picked the son up from school. Very thick accent. I have an idea what it sounded like but I better keep it to myself.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

MISC said:


> To be honest I can't remember but it was not anything that set of any alarms. I usually look and if it below a 4.5 I would remember. Was not a 5.0 for sure. I always gave the ride a 5.0 as the kid was always nice but quiet. Never met the mom but she called me twice the first couple times I picked the son up from school. Very thick accent. I have an idea what it sounded like but I better keep it to myself.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it explicitly states in both Uber and Lyft's TOS that the pax who makes the request HAS TO BE IN THE CAR.


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Red said:


> It's a rare case when you actually know who, when and why. I would've definitely accepted her next ping, then called, gave her a piece of my mind and only then cancelled.


Have thought of doing that but since she 1 starred me won't Uber keep me away from her? It's two weeks old now so I am over it. The rating was the issue with me all along. Could give a squat about 60 cents. Slowly trying to recover from that 1 star hit but I'll get there if it will ever get busy around here.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

MISC said:


> Have thought of doing that but since she 1 starred me won't Uber keep me away from her? It's two weeks old now so I am over it. The rating was the issue with me all along. Could give a squat about 60 cents. Slowly trying to recover from that 1 star hit but I'll get there if it will ever get busy around here.


Uber will keep matching you unlike Lyft where you'll never see three-starred rider.
So write your speech down somewhere and have it ready :-D


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber gets a thrill out of booting experienced drivers off the system. Who needs pesky people knowing what they're doing hanging around?


Exactly.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Grocery Store = Cancel.


 A few times, I've taken pity on the grocery store rider; I really will cancel if it's a grocery store and I see a ton of bags. A few? No problem.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Some drivers mentioned that they were afraid of their car getting scratched by the luggage if they don't come out and help or watch the pax load/unload from their car trunk.


Oh, you just know without being there, they'd let the luggage make their mark on our cars.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Luber4.9 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it explicitly states in both Uber and Lyft's TOS that the pax who makes the request HAS TO BE IN THE CAR.


It is in the FAQ section of Uber to call the driver and tell them the name of the person that the ride is for. The 18 age limit is the factor, not ordering a ride for a friend or family member without being there yourself. Happens a few times a week for FT drivers. Getting a bf/gf or spouse to/from work.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Technically, that's fraud...or theft...or something else unsavory. Remember, this is Uber. Only Uber corporate is allowed to engage in fraud and deception, not the drivers.


Well, technically you follow the procedure. You arrive promptly, you wait for the actual rider for five minutes as you are supposed to but the requester is not physically there. Cancel for no show, collect the cancellation fee for your time and gas to get there. Drivers shouldn't be losing money for the rider's fault, and the procedure is followed.


----------



## 4ever4life (Feb 4, 2016)

MISC said:


> This was my FIRST and LAST. Live and learn. Like I said though, I knew who the kid was from the start and he seemed okay. Had a suspicion about the Mom from the first couple trips phone conversation but never an issue.


As a Mom who at one time didn't have a car, these trips actually make me feel good, and useful. But I've never given one for a person who didn't request the ride themselves. I wish they would tip, but they just spent what they had on groceries. And they can't afford a car so...still a nice change from the drunk kids who don't tip even though they DO have the money.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Uber wants its drivers to hate them. If anyone knows the reason for this, please let me know. So next time you get a ping from a grocery store, as noted above, just drive around for 5 mins and then cancel. There is no benefit at all for giving good service.


You STILL haven't realized why drivers keep dealing with BULL5HIT from all directions when working with Uber (or any other TNC comoany)?

Their bastard lowlife Vulture Capital millionaire and billionaire investors know drivers are still getting over 50-60% of all the money Uber or Lyft pocket from a trip. In their sociopathic, ultra greedy minds you're just the mules keeping the network going until they get TOTAL control and ALL the revenues from ALL trips people make in a vehicle in this world. They HATE YOU, and want you to suffer over every penny you're able to make through them, just like the most horrible, sadistic, miserable boss you ever had before this. At least the government forces those types of bosses to also fork out social security, medicare or medicaid, unemployment tax, and l & I also. With the Uber's and other bull5hit sharing economy startups, NOTHING for all the headache to lean back on in the future.

It's the biggest grab in history, name 1 industry so widespread that is falling into control of the very few hands who fund & run Uber in reality. Even Travis K takes orders from someone or others, and Uber would never have become what it is without its powerful and deep pocketed investors.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

School and or Grocery Pick Up = CANCEL!!!


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Grocery store = circle the parking lot for 5 mins then cancel
> 
> Same for shopping malls and walmart


That's a lot of gas.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Only if you do it verbatim like a moron.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Only if you do it verbatim like a moron.


Well, if you want to get nasty, lol! Even if you only follow the spirit of your suggestion you are worse than a moron, you are a small, spiteful, dishonest human being. So there!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> School and or Grocery Pick Up = CANCEL!!!


I like the school pickups. I have a lot of regulars at a nearby boarding school. The kids are honest, respectful, and the majority of them have been properly schooled in the art and etiquette of tipping. But grocery store pickups? Oops, looks like I have flat tire.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I like the school pickups. I have a lot of regulars at a nearby boarding school. The kids are honest, respectful, and the majority of them have been properly schooled in the art and etiquette of tipping. But grocery store pickups? Oops, looks like I have flat tire.


I picked up 2 trips from schools in the past and I GOT 5 stars!!! Yeeeeyyyy!!! 1 dude had the nerve to put his foot on the back of the front seat... Ehem! I would appreciate it if you don't put your filthy shoes on my leather seats please...


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dispute the trip your self... Until every thing is out of my car the meter is running.


----------



## UberDriverNoMo (Feb 6, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber gets a thrill out of booting experienced drivers off the system. Who needs pesky people knowing what they're doing hanging around?


...that's right...shut up and harvest coin...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxUbermom said:


> I wish I knew how to figure out some of these addresses are grocery stores.


Park at the wrong end of the parking lot behind a couple of SUVs and go for the cancel fee.


----------



## UberDriverNoMo (Feb 6, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> But what if after you start upon seeing one rider, he tells you there are three more friends coming in two minutes but end up waiting for fifteen minutes. If you end trip they can low rate you.


Ratings are a crap shoot. One of my riders from Harvard felt like it was some sort of social manipulation, which many drivers don't get because there is zero criteria.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

I did one last night , fair was 25 and $6 tip. was going to cancel because wait time was more than 5 minutes but , wondered if it was a parent just trying to get groceries home to the kids, Im a moron like that. My hatred of these trips stem from the fact that I despise minimum fares, adding loading and unloading time is just insult to injury. It was nice to have one good one for a change.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> I picked up 2 trips from schools in the past and I GOT 5 stars!!! Yeeeeyyyy!!! 1 dude had the nerve to put his foot on the back of the front seat... Ehem! I would appreciate it if you don't put your filthy shoes on my leather seats please...


I guess we call that a "teaching moment." On a drizzly day I picked up a couple lasses at the local boarding school. The apologized for their wet shoes in the car. I thought that was very conscientious of them.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I guess we call that a "teaching moment." On a drizzly day I picked up a couple lasses at the local boarding school. The apologized for their wet shoes in the car. I thought that was very conscientious of them.


Atleast they were nice... Others just don't have any manners...


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I works for no man said:


> I did one last night , fair was 25 and $6 tip. was going to cancel because wait time was more than 5 minutes but , wondered if it was a parent just trying to get groceries home to the kids, Im a moron like that. My hatred of these trips stem from the fact that I despise minimum fares, adding loading and unloading time is just insult to injury. It was nice to have one good one for a change.


I'm curious what the passenger rating was.


----------



## charlie w (Jan 15, 2016)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


I think the riders and drivers should be able to rate UBER. Interesting !!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

charlie w said:


> I think the riders and drivers should be able to rate UBER. Interesting !!!


What would happen is Uber's overall rating fell below 4.6? Would Travis be forced to behave with ethics and morality?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Oh good grief. Shame on that lady and also on whoever did that ri-fckng-diculous adjustment. Refunding 60 cents is a waste of time. I'll mail them two quarters and a dime if they're so worried about it. They can go buy a celebratory stick of gum with their newfound riches.
> 
> In case you couldn't tell, tiny refunds hit my b*tch switch big time.


Happy, I have had some strange stuff happen, I suspect in the Philippines support center. 
I was dinged for "Attitude" because I would not let a pax open a beer or light a joint in my car. I told the pax "Don't do anything in an UberX you would not do at a police station". I got dinged.

I picked up a drunk New Years Eve. Started the trip, drove 2 blocks and he opened the door and got out at a stop light. I ended the trip early. I was dinged for not taking the pax, but charging the pax.

Are these pax requests just automatically approved in the Philippines? It is getting pretty bad. Every time I read my comments I can't believe what has been approved and added to my record.

I feel for you. Working for Goober can't be healthy.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Spanky said:


> I start the ride as soon as I see the rider. And end the ride as soon as I get back in the car and one to the next one. You got bags or luggage, the ride isn't over. Anyone that complains about anything or even sighs on the ride gets the one star bonus.


That will bite you in the behind one day.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ramajam said:


> I would have driven by. I don't have an UBER tag. I will never advertise that!


In California you will, or get a $1000 dollar ticket. 
California cops are hip to using the pax app to find Uber cars without trade dress. 
Port Authority cops are the worst.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Happy, I have had some strange stuff happen, I suspect in the Philippines support center.
> I was dinged for "Attitude" because I would not let a pax open a beer or light a joint in my car. I told the pax "Don't do anything in an UberX you would not do at a police station". I got dinged.
> 
> I picked up a drunk New Years Eve. Started the trip, drove 2 blocks and he opened the door and got out at a stop light. I ended the trip early. I was dinged for not taking the pax, but charging the pax.
> ...


Pretty much. Their focus is HUGELY on answering as many tickets as possible. 90% of them getting answered incompetently, of course.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> Well, if you want to get nasty, lol! Even if you only follow the spirit of your suggestion you are worse than a moron, you are a small, spiteful, dishonest human being. So there!


You're probably right. My goal in life like many others is to extract cash from your pocket and slip it into mine and I'm an expert.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> What would happen is Uber's overall rating fell below 4.6? Would Travis be forced to behave with ethics and morality?


When hell freezes over...


----------



## Jeff Brown (Feb 9, 2016)

I have ask uber many times, why do you even tell us that our rating is down for the week if you are not going to tell us why. I want to know, did I drive to fast, to slow was the car cold or hot, WHAT did I so to cause the rating.


----------



## ramajam (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff Brown said:


> I have ask uber many times, why do you even tell us that our rating is down for the week if you are not going to tell us why. I want to know, did I drive to fast, to slow was the car cold or hot, WHAT did I so to cause the rating.


I don't go by ratings. I ignore them. As long as I'm still active is all I care about and keeping it under the $600 mark for the year.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

You


SECOTIME said:


> You're probably right. My goal in life like many others is to extract cash from your pocket and slip it into mine and I'm an expert.


Your reply shows there's no "probably" to it. LOL Loser!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

That's why you _probably _drive for Uber and I don't.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> That's why you _probably _drive for Uber and I don't.


I've never driven for Uber and don't drive for Lyft anymore. I guess you're not as smart as you think you are. LOL!!!


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


And this is why we need to be ruthless against these entitled morons who think they own us. Use these tactics, you'll feel better about yourself. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-...ubers-rate-cuts-using-ubers-own-system.60728/


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.





MISC said:


> Had a rider that complained to Uber because they felt like their son's trip took too long. I got a ping to pick up this High School kid (he is a senior so I don't know if 18 but looks like it) from a grocery store. When I got there he was standing out front with a pretty full cart. I knew this kid from a couple of pick ups before so I know he did not need to go far and he seemed like a good kid from previous rides so I decided to help him out. So I get out and help him load the groceries in the trunk. Ride about 3 minutes but have to go through gate into community then get to his home and I back car in to make unloading easier. Kid gets first load and I grab two handfuls of bags and take them to his front step at his request. Now his Mom is the one arranging and paying for the rides (she has never actually been on a ride with me) as she has called me a couple times before when I have picked him up from his school. I noticed an adjustment on this trip today on my pay statement. Seems Mommy thought I took too long on this trip and Uber knocked off 3 minutes (from 10 mins down to 7). Wow a whopping 60 cents. Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! To add insult to injury I am pretty sure she 1 starred me because she thought I was stretching the ride out. My rating took a .05 dip in one rated trip last week so that had to be it. Amazing that people that never even ride in the car with you get to rate you. Needless to say this cheap hag won't be getting a chance to rate me again. As soon as I see that name it will be a cancelled ride. I don't even care about the 60 cents. It is the principle of the thing that I was trying to help out and this cheap ass rider would complain and down rate me because of that and she was not even there to see what happened. I just had to vent because it really ticked me off. Oh and no tip on any of the three trips.


my friend-- 1st try not to get too dramatic about this little thing-- TRY TO RELAX ABOUT THE LITTLE THINGS!-- dont waste your energy trying to punish the cust by giving ONE-STAR-- just hit five-star and move on-- drivers can never get Uber to reverse a customer's bad rating-- but believe me if the customers calls Uber about a driver's one-star-- NO QUESTIONS ASKED Uber will reverse that!!! 
2nd these expectations that Uber drive should not start meter until cust gets into car and also should stop meter as soon as we park at destination- 
these ideas come from the taxi industry- they are a long time practice--
@15cents/min JUST TRY TO FOLLOW THESE STANDARDS-- after all those few pennies will not make or break anyone (even the cust)(but the cust is always right)

my practice is to wait until the cust is seated before i start meter (then i mention aloud ""starting trip now"")
when i am pulling up the destination i mention aloud ""ending trip now""
the few penines i might loose because of that dont matter
AFTER ALL drivers make money from (1st) SURGES and (2nd) miles-- the minutes are just (a little) extra-- mostly in case of traffic or a stop at the drive-thru

if you want to change your income dont take any Ux calls over 3to5mins away-- more than that wait for the surge-- STOP chasing the surges-- if you notice how a surge works Uber turns surge on for ONLY 5min-- then when several Ucars race into that area Uber turns off surge--


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

MISC said:


> Yeah it took me a little longer because I WAS HELPING TO LOAD AND UNLOAD the groceries!! .


Wait until she pings you again, send her a text to straighten her out, then cancel her stupid cheap ass. Also send email to Uber saying "You can not end the ride until all passenger and their stuff is out of your car". Next time do not help. Stand back and let the pax unload however slowly. When everything is out of you car then end the trip. If you don't do this, you will get another ping while unloading and it will be all messed up.


----------



## UberCadi (Dec 28, 2015)

Bruce DeVaux said:


> drivers can never get Uber to reverse a customer's bad rating--


On the contrary, you can change the rating of a rider at any time through the app. Just go into that trip history, go to HELP>> Rider Feedback>>Change my rating for a rider. It's that simple. 5-Star them while in sight before they get out of car, change to your liking later!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberCadi said:


> On the contrary, you can change the rating of a rider at any time through the app. Just go into that trip history, go to HELP>> Rider Feedback>>Change my rating for a rider. It's that simple. 5-Star them while in sight before they get out of car, change to your liking later!!


Believe he meant, _Not able to get Uber to reverse a bad rating that passenger gives you as a Driver._


----------



## UberCadi (Dec 28, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Believe he meant, _Not able to get Uber to reverse a bad rating that passenger gives you as a Driver._


Ah...I guess I could read it that way too. Thx!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> That is just being mean to poor people. Ahem.


You're doing business, not charity.


----------

